# Cleaning job's in Cyprus



## Donna2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello 

I'll be moving to Pathos in Cyprus shortly, and I am looking for cleaning job's over there. Is there any opportunities for cleaning work in the area, if so how much is the hourly rate? Also what time does it usually get dark over there, as i've heard it gets dark at 5pm over there. Thank you for any information that is forthcoming.

Donna


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Donna2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'll be moving to Pathos in Cyprus shortly, and I am looking for cleaning job's over there. Is there any opportunities for cleaning work in the area, if so how much is the hourly rate? Also what time does it usually get dark over there, as i've heard it gets dark at 5pm over there. Thank you for any information that is forthcoming.
> 
> Donna


There's little work in all sectors at the moment because of the recession. Check out the EURES jobsearch facility in the sticky thread. These list all the official jobs by reputable employers who will contribute to your social fund, deduct appropraite taxes etc (very little deductions for low salaried). Domestic cleaning jobs are on the decrease because of the growing trend of having live in maids (who get paid very little - perhaps a few hundred euros a month), but hotels still need cleaners (but there has been a marked drop in tourism because of the recession) and there is keen competition from Eastern European nationals who can afford to work for very low salaries. The hourly rate is anything from 4-8 euros an hour for cleaning and unskilled hotel work (but usually towards the lower end with advertised salaries around the 800 a month mark - (for a 40 hour week). It does get dark early (especially in winter - currently sunset in Paphos is 5:16pm).


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Donna2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'll be moving to Pathos in Cyprus shortly, and I am looking for cleaning job's over there. Is there any opportunities for cleaning work in the area, if so how much is the hourly rate? Also what time does it usually get dark over there, as i've heard it gets dark at 5pm over there. Thank you for any information that is forthcoming.
> 
> Donna


Hi Donna, welcome to the forum.

Cleaning apartments for people that rent them out is a popular way for eaking out the income for many expats. They don't get paid much and often work illegally. As Kimonas says, if you are looking to do this as a job you are in direct competition with Eastern European expats and also the live-in maids from the Philippines, Sri Lanka etc, all of whom will accept a lot less per hour than you could. 

Personally I doubt that you could make a living at 4-8 euros per hour, especially as you would have to pay social insurance, health care, accommodation, food. I would not recommend working illegally here either, as the Government is having a clamp-down.


----------

